# Target careers issue



## kims95 (Apr 16, 2022)

uhhh help. I applied for a TL position on target careers and noticed I made a mistake in my resume so I canceled it immediately and tried reapplying but it automatically said no longer considered. Talked to my current tl and they said that’s weird. What do I do?? Should I just call my HR?


----------



## TheClopen (Apr 17, 2022)

Yes, you should have already talked with HR and your leader to let them know you were trying to move positions anyway. 
So they probably know you're going to be applying for the position.


----------



## kims95 (Apr 17, 2022)

I’ve already talked to my leader and HR that’s not the issue!! the issue is that I suddenly can’t officially apply online


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2022)

Reach out to the HR at the store you applied to.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2022)

TBR can’t  troubleshoot vague target.com/careers issues.
Yes, talk to someone in HR ,as they have access to your application.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2022)

kims95 said:


> I’ve already talked to my leader and HR that’s not the issue!! the issue is that I suddenly can’t officially apply online


Make your leaders know you’re applying.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2022)

Call the HR of the store and explain. Regardless, it doesn’t really matter if you can’t officially apply for the position if you’re a TM. If you pass the interviews, they can just key in the promotion.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## buliSBI (Jan 3, 2023)

kims95 said:


> uhhh help. I applied for a TL position on target careers and noticed I made a mistake in my resume so I canceled it immediately and tried reapplying but it automatically said no longer considered. Talked to my current tl and they said that’s weird. What do I do?? Should I just call my HR?


1. Apply with a different login
2. Can't guarantee this...go to the site in Incognito/Private mode and reapply .


----------

